# water stain



## len asselstine (Feb 8, 2005)

How do I take a water stain out of a stool it's oak with a varithane finish there's a grey circle from a glass of cold water left on it over night. thanks tableleg


----------



## ChevyNomad (Sep 24, 2004)

One way to remove white water stains from wood is to use an hot iron on a smoothly-textured, lint-free cloth placed over the stain, iron very briefly (seconds), lift the cloth, and repeat until stain is gone. No steam irons!
If it's to deep, only sunshine and time will minumize it, then it's time to refinish it.


----------

